# cheap press cheap results?



## zeroprofit (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought me a lotos 16x20 off ebay for $187,yeah i know its cheap!

Anyways, i started testing it out.I have some samples from transferexpress.So,lets heat this bad boy up,takes about 7 minutes or so to get it up to 200 c .When pressing for 8 seconds it just doesnt work.Now if i leave it under for 33 seconds it comes out with some peeling on some of the edges of letters.

Numbers come out perfect,but again i have to leave it under atleast 33 seconds.I tried some glitter looking transfer and it just wouldnt go.

I tested all of these on a old shirt,that has been washed like 200 times.Is that where my problem is?Cause i have read some people say wash the shirt first and then some say dont wash.

I also have read that alot of presses no matter the brand,has some give room on the degree.Is the pressure not correct?How tight do you wanna turn that handle?

Any advise will be very helpfull.Yes i know i bought a cheap press.Should i kick the heat up to 250 c?And then it will only take 8-10 seconds?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

250 degrees Celsius = 482 degrees Fahrenheit, way too hot for transfers.

There are tons of threads about the same subject and the answers are always the same, I suggest searching through some of them to save yourself some time.

I let my press warm up for about 30 minutes before pressing. Preheat the bottom platen by closing the press for at least one minute. Get some heat test strips and/or IR thermometer.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I also bought a cheap press off ebay , it just did not work properly , the heat was uneven . I tried different temps and pressures and it never really worked out . What you can try is press 8 seconds open press and rotate your shirt with the transfer still attached to shirt and press again for 8 seconds . Try firm pressure , you probably have cold spots on your press . Can you get hold of a IR temp gun as it will save you a lot of guesswork . I now own a Insta press I bought off ebay second hand and the difference between presses are worlds apart when it comes producing a shirt . Good luck


----------

